# Prayer for Community



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

A F3+ tornado touched down less than 1/4 mile from the house on Sat.

Path was 3/4 mile wide & 20 miles long...

It hit a trailer park about 5 miles away.....

http://www.14wfie.com/Global/category.asp?C=72669 

Please say a pray for those who lost everything and 20+ that are confirmed dead.












For anyone trying to contact me right now...
The website is down right now and have VERY limited email access...


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

You have my prayers....


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Prayers*

And mine, as well. Kind of makes the things that occupy our daily lives look pale in comparison, doesn't it? Best of luck to you and your's, Tres. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Praying for you all.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Wow Tre's, it is really hard to believe that someone we read from almost every day can be so close to disaster within minutes. It makes us all stop and think just how quickly something unexpected can happen to any of us. Glad to hear you made it through OK and we wish the best for all of those effected.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

A big thanks to all for the prayers......

Also, the local Salvation Army & Red Cross...
Support them all you can....

They will be a GOD send if you ever need them.

I am one of the lucky ones.
Very little damage, just no power.
Should be restored within a few days.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Our thoughts are with you and your family. We didn't hear about it until the start of the Texas race Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Quite a suprise and unusual happening this time of year. I was on my way back to South Bend from Fort Wayne after a nite of racing just hours before the tornados hit. I thought I was going to get blown off the road a couple of times. Now that seems like nothing compared to what happened in your area. Everyones thoughts are with you and your community. I hope you get all the help you deserve.


----------



## tmangold (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks! For all your prayers!


----------

